# New e-bike - What do you think?



## Rubbee (27 Nov 2017)

Hello guys ! 
We've just joined this community to engage more with like-minded people about e-bikes and to get some feedback about our new flagship product 
Have You heard about Rubbee before? the friction drive device to make every bike electric.
Here is our latest flagship model:


We hear a lot of questions about losing friction in wet conditions so I will answer them in advance 
We solve friction with three methods: 1. Integrated pneumatic suppression system 2. Special roller material with aluminum oxide particles 3. Electronic anti slip control.

What do You think guys? Do You like the new features?

Let us know, thanks !

Gedas.


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Nov 2017)

It looks neat enough and i like the fact that it will fit just about any bike, but what estimated mileage can a rider reasonably expect from it. I know that a lot depends on rhe weight of the rider, the way they ride, their level of fitness, but an estimate would be nice.

And hello by the way.


----------



## Rubbee (27 Nov 2017)

Hi welsh dragon 
Each battery module gives a range of 10miles(16km).
So fully upgraded Rubbee X can go up to 30miles or 48km.


----------



## Pale Rider (27 Nov 2017)

The weak point of friction drives is they chew the tyre.

Several have been tried over the years, and all failed in the end due to tyre wear.

No doubt Rubbee will say their system works and is not hard on tyres.

But it's rather like puncture proof solid tyres. most are dreadful so any new entrant to the market has an uphill battle convincing anyone their product is not like all the others.


----------



## Rubbee (27 Nov 2017)

Hi Pale Rider, good feedback.
Yes, friction drives are known for eating up the tire.
But they eat the tire by using regular sandpaper or corrugated metal rollers.
With Rubbee we use a flexible resin for the roller that instead of "chewing" the tire it "hugs it" in a flexible way.
Of course it does not remove tire wear 100% but it is actually a dramatic difference.
We do have bikes riding for 1-2 seasons with Rubbee without significant tire wear, it was one of the main reasons why we developed our own material for the product.


----------



## raleighnut (27 Nov 2017)

The only problem I can see is fitting a rear pannier rack is not possible.


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Nov 2017)

raleighnut said:


> The only problem I can see is fitting a rear pannier rack is not
> 
> 
> You can get panniers that fit to the front wheel though


----------



## potsy (27 Nov 2017)

raleighnut said:


> The only problem I can see is fitting a rear pannier rack is not possible.


Or mudguards, which for a commuter bike (which I assume is the main market) is rather important.


----------



## Salar (28 Nov 2017)

Definitely need guards and rear panniers, I don't like front panniers.

I see there's a few comments over on the pedelecs forum including prices for the units.

As the product seems to have been crowd funded for a few years how many units are out on trial and what mileage have they covered.

Putting a new product on the market needs to be time proven and reliable.

And we all know what people thought of Mr Sinclairs Zeta.


----------



## Rubbee (28 Nov 2017)

Salar said:


> Definitely need guards and rear panniers, I don't like front panniers.
> 
> I see there's a few comments over on the pedelecs forum including prices for the units.
> 
> ...


We used to sell previous versions of this product since 2013 (1.0 , 2.0, 2.5 and 3.0) and we have ~600 of them riding around the world. So we took all the feedback we've got and developed the new X version


----------



## Salar (28 Nov 2017)

OK,

Would I be correct in saying without the App and a smart phone you can't change power modes on the go then?

I can't see how you can freewheel, there will be resistance all of the time applied to the rear wheel.

Also what are delivery dates, June 18?


----------

